# Orange = η Οράγγη, ο Οράγγης (όχι μόνο "πορτοκάλι")



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

H Orange, Vaucluse είναι γαλλική πόλη στην κοιλάδα του Ροδανού, λίγο πιο πάνω από την Αβινιόν. Στα χρόνια των Κελτών και των Ρωμαίων λεγόταν Arausio («εἰσὶ δὲ ἐν τῷ μεταξὺ πόλεις καὶ Αὐενιὼν καὶ Ἀραυσίων» γράφει ο Στράβων). Το _Orange_ είναι παραφθορά του _Arausio_ και δεν προέρχεται από _orange_, δηλαδή από νεράντζι. Εμείς την πόλη τη λέμε *Οράγγη*.

Μεγάλη φυσιογνωμία του 16ου αιώνα ήταν ο Γουλιέλμος, κόμης του γερμανικού Νασάου (Nassau), ο οποίος κληρονόμησε το πριγκιπάτο της Οράγγης (Principality of Orange) και είναι πιο γνωστός ως Γουλιέλμος, πρίγκιπας της Οράγγης (William I, Prince of Orange). Ηγήθηκε της εξέγερσης των Ολλανδών (των Ηνωμένων Επαρχιών των Κάτω Χωρών, όπως λέγονταν) εναντίον των Ισπανών κατακτητών. Είναι ο ιδρυτής του Οίκου της Οράγγης-Νασάου (House of Orange-Nassau), που έδωσε κυβερνήτες των Κάτω Χωρών και τους βασιλείς (και τώρα τις βασίλισσες) της χώρας από το 1815, που έγινε μοναρχία.

Ο μεγαλύτερος ποταμός της Νότιας Αφρικής είναι *ο Οράγγης* (Orange River), που ονομάστηκε έτσι προς τιμήν του ολλανδικού βασιλικού οίκου.

Ένα κρατίδιο των Μπόερ(ς) στα χρόνια 1854-1902 και σήμερα επαρχία της Νότιας Αφρικής είναι το *Orange Free State*. Γράφει η Wikipedia:

The republic's name derives partly from the Orange River (just as the Transvaal Republic was named after the Vaal River), but both names were bestowed by the Dutch Protestant settlers in honour of the Dutch ruling royal family, the House of Orange. 

*Ελεύθερο κράτος της Οράγγης*, σύμφωνα με τον Πάπυρο και διαδικτυακά ευρήματα.
Δεν μου χτυπάει άσχημα το _Ελεύθερο κράτος του Οράγγη_ που είδα στο Βήμα.

Αλλά το παραπάνω γράφτηκε επειδή ήρθε στο χέρι μου ένα *Πορτοκαλί Ελεύθερο Κράτος . Από άνθρωπο, όχι σαν αυτό.


----------



## sarant (Nov 13, 2009)

Τι ωραίο -α, θα στο κλέψω κάποια στιγμή! Από την Οράγγη έχω περάσει τρεις-τέσσερις φορές πηγαινοντας προς το νότο, αλλά ποτέ δεν έχω κάνει στάση. Είναι όμως ένα ορόσημο στο δρόμο, λέει το ραδιόφωνο όταν έχει μποτιλιαρίσματα στον αυτοκινητόδρομο, ας πούμε, από Βιέν μέχρι Οράνζ να υπολογίζετε ότι θα κάνετε 3 ώρες αντί για μιάμιση που είναι κανονικά.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 13, 2009)

Παρετυμολογικά ή όχι, η σύνδεση με τα εσπεριδοειδή έγινε πολύ γρήγορα από τους κατοίκους της Οράγγης, μια και τα βλέπουμε να κοσμούν τον θυρεό της πόλης (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:Blason_ville_fr_Orange_(Vaucluse).svg). Ενδιαφέρον έχει να δούμε και το πώς μια πόλη του γαλλικού Νότου βρέθηκε να έχει Γερμανούς κυρίαρχους: παραδοσιακά, η Οράγγη υπαγόταν στην κομητεία της Βουργουνδίας (που δεν ταυτίζεται με τη σημερινή Βουργουνδία, η οποία ήταν δουκάτο κατά τον Μεσαίωνα, αλλά με τη Φρανς-Κοντέ, τεσπα σε αρκετά σημεία οι ιστορίες των δύο μπερδεύονται), η οποία με τη σειρά της αποτελούσε μέρος της Αγίας Γερμανικής Ρωμαϊκής Αυτοκρατορίας.

Ο Γουλιέλμος (πώς τον λέμε στα Ελληνικά, "Σιωπηλό" ή κάπως αλλιώς; ) είναι πράγματι ήρωας για τους Ολλανδούς και αδιαμφισβήτητος ιδρυτής του κράτους των Κάτω Χωρών.

Πάντως, ο Οίκος της Οράγγης-Νασσάου έβαλε και την Ολλανδία ... στον δρόμο του πορτοκαλιού: το βασιλικό λάβαρο έχει ως κύριο χρώμα το πορτοκαλί. Οπότε... η εθνική ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου των Κάτω Χωρών ( :) νταξ... της Ολλανδίας, μη σοκάρεστε) αγωνίζεται με πορτοκαλί εμφανίσεις (μια από τις όχι και τόσο λίγες περιπτώσεις εθνικών ομάδων ποδοσφαίρου που οι εμφανίσεις τους δεν έχουν τα χρώματα της σημαίας του κράτους τους).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Η εθνική ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου των Κάτω Χωρών (:) νταξ... της Ολλανδίας, μη σοκάρεστε) αγωνίζεται με πορτοκαλί εμφανίσεις (μια από τις όχι και τόσο λίγες περιπτώσεις εθνικών ομάδων ποδοσφαίρου που οι εμφανίσεις τους δεν έχουν τα χρώματα της σημαίας του κράτους τους).


Την οποία, εφόσον τη λέμε *οράνιε*, μπορούμε κι εμείς να τη συνδέσουμε παρετυμολογικά με το *ουρανί* και στη συνέχεια, αναπόφευκτα, με τα γαλάζια που φοράνε οι *τσαρούας* και οι *αλμπισελέστε*...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Οπότε... η εθνική ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου των Κάτω Χωρών (:)νταξ... της Ολλανδίας, μη σοκάρεστε) αγωνίζεται με πορτοκαλί εμφανίσεις (μια από τις όχι και τόσο λίγες περιπτώσεις εθνικών ομάδων ποδοσφαίρου που οι εμφανίσεις τους δεν έχουν τα χρώματα της σημαίας του κράτους τους).



Μπά, μάλλον και επειδή τα ποδοσφαιρικά σύμβολα δεν αλλάζουν εξίσου εύκολα με τις σημαίες (από εδώ, με πολύ περισσότερα ολλανδοσημαιολογικά):

In 1813, the Netherlands regained its independence and ...the orange-white-blue and the red-white-blue fluttered together on the roofs. Which of the two flags should be the national flag was left undecided. Until recently, both had the same rights, although the red-white-blue was generally given precedence. This is apparent from the fact that it was not only hoisted on public buildings but also chosen by the first King as his personal standard, showing the national coat of arms on the white stripes. From the same period dates the custom, prescribed spontaneously by popular will, to fly an orange pennant together with the national flag as a sign of allegiance of the people to the House of Orange....
On February 19, 1937, a Royal Decree issued by Queen Wilhelmina finally laid down the red, white and blue colours as the national flag (heraldic colours of bright vermilion, white and cobalt blue).​
Ενδιαφέρον πάντως έχει και αυτό, από εδώ:
*The orange-white-blue "Princevlag"
*In 1572 the orange-white-blue flag was first mentioned when the town of Den Briel was liberated. The red-white-blue flag was first mentioned in 1596. Around 1630 more flags with a red stripe were used, and after 1660 the version with the orange stripe became very rare. It's still unknown why the orange stripe was changed to red, but there are two main theories:

1. a new method of producing orange paint resulted in a darker shade, almost red.
2. the House of Orange became less popular.

The colours were however never laid down officially, so in the 1930s the question of red versus orange was raised again, especially by the national socialist NSB party, who used the orange version. On 19 February 1937 Queen Wilhelmina decided by Order in council that: "The colours of the flag of the Kingdom of the Netherlands are red, white and blue." In 1958 the colours were defined more precisely as bright vermilion and cobalt blue.​


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Μια και πιάσατε τη χρωματολογία και αφορμή για τούτο αποτέλεσε το Ελεύθερο κράτος της Οράγγης, έχει ενδιαφέρον πώς αυτό παντρεύει στη σημαία του τα χρώματα της σημαίας των Κάτω Χωρών με τα πορτοκαλιά.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Flag_of_the_Orange_Free_State.svg


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

:) :) Ε, δεν αφήνεις άνθρωπο να αγιάσει με τα τυράκια που σπέρνεις αριστερά και δεξιά... 

Αντίθετα με την ολλανδική σημαία, το πορτοκαλί διατηρήθηκε στην παλιά σημαία της Νότιας Αφρικής:





(στο κέντρο, κατακόρυφη, η σημαία της Οράγγης, αριστερά η βρετανική σημαία και δεξιά η σημαία της Δημοκρατίας του Τράνσβααλ)
και παραμένει και στη σημερινή (τη μοναδική εξάχρωμη σημαία στον κόσμο):


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Και να θυμίσω ότι καλός τόπος για σημαίες είναι αυτός (εδώ η σημαία της ΖΑ)
http://www.fotw.net/flags/za.html

και όχι εκείνος που πλήρωσε την Γκουγκλ για να βγαίνει πρώτος και να σε φλομώνει στις διαφημίσεις άμα κάνεις το λάθος να τον επισκεφτείς.

(Ναι, βγήκε πάλι η διαφήμιση με τους τύπους που γρονθοκοπιούνται, που καταφέρνει και μου ανάβει όλα τα κόκκινα λαμπάκια.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και να θυμίσω ότι καλός τόπος για σημαίες είναι αυτός (εδώ η σημαία της ΖΑ)
> http://www.fotw.net/flags/za.html
> 
> και όχι εκείνος που πλήρωσε την Γκουγκλ για να βγαίνει πρώτος και να σε φλομώνει στις διαφημίσεις άμα κάνεις το λάθος να τον επισκεφτείς.
> ...



Μα από εκεί τα πήρα! Πού στο %$^#%@#! βρέθηκε και κόλλησε το crwflags.com μπροστά από το URL του FOTW (Ξανά ). Μήπως γίνεται να σβήσουμε απλώς το σελέμη από τις υπερσυνδέσεις που έδωσα;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> (τη μοναδική εξάχρωμη σημαία στον κόσμο)


Τη μοναδική εξάχρωμη *εθνική* σημαία στον κόσμο, θα έλεγα εγώ. :) Διότι δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε τι σημαίνει γενικά το «six-color flag»: Rainbow flag. 

Επίσης, για βρες μου πόσα χρώματα έχουνε τούτες 'δώ: 
Flag of the Cayman Islands
Flag of Montserrat
Flag of Saint Helena
Flag of Saint-Pierre and Miquelon
Flag of South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands
State Flag of Tuvalu


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

Για το εθνική, σωστό.
Τα εθνόσημα, δεν μετράνε. Σιγά μη λέμε γαλανολευκοπρασινοκίτρινη την ελληνική σημαία με το εθνόσημο. 

Για το παράσιτο πώς κόλλησε, καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 13, 2009)

Η σημαία της Σουαζιλάνδης πόσα χρώματα μετρά ότι έχει;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Η σημαία της Σουαζιλάνδης πόσα χρώματα μετρά ότι έχει;


Πέντε. :).


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Μήπως ήθελε ο Ρογήρος να γράψει «Η σημαία της Ζαζουλάνδης πόσα χρώματα μετρά ότι έχει;» και του το γύρισε ο διορθωτής του;


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μήπως ήθελε ο Ρογήρος να γράψει «Η σημαία της Ζαζουλάνδης πόσα χρώματα μετρά ότι έχει;» και του το γύρισε ο διορθωτής του;



Γιατί όχι "Ζαζουλαλάνδη";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Γιατί όχι "Ζαζουλαλάνδη";


Γιατί είναι πολύ λαλά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί είναι πολύ λαλά.



Τόσο που ούτε ο διορθωτής δεν θα μπορούσε να το γυρίσει.


----------



## nikolaou (Apr 11, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Την οποία, εφόσον τη λέμε *οράνιε*, μπορούμε κι εμείς να τη συνδέσουμε παρετυμολογικά με το *ουρανί* και στη συνέχεια, αναπόφευκτα, με τα γαλάζια που φοράνε οι *τσαρούας* και οι *αλμπισελέστε*...


 
Τους δικούς μας ουρανί τους ξεχωρίζει το _τσαρού*χ*ας_.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> η μοναδική εξάχρωμη σημαία στον κόσμο:


Τελικά η σημαία τού Μπελίσε έχει 12 (!) χρώματα —κι είναι και η μοναδική επίσημη σημαία ανεξάρτητου κράτους με ανθρώπινες μορφές πάνω της—, αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλες ακόμη υπερεξάχρωμες εθνικές σημαίες: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_flags_by_number_of_colors#7 (με μια εξ αυτών να είναι και η περιβόητη με τη σκακιέρα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10234-Η-χώρα-με-τη-σκακιέρα-στη-σημαία).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον ότι στη γουίκη έφτιαξαν κατάλογο με τον αριθμό των χρωμάτων. Υπάρχουν, επομένως, και άλλοι άνθρωποι στον κόσμο με τέτοια υπαρξιακά προβλήματα. :) :)

Στο ουσιαστικό μέρος, νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε τι εννοούμε με «αριθμό χρωμάτων». Αν συμπεριλαμβάνονται τα εθνόσημα, είναι φανερό ότι τα χρώματα αυξάνονται --και μάλιστα, «αδιαφανώς» (και με αυτό, εννοώ ότι θα πρέπει ενδεχομένως να ψάξεις επίσημα κιτάπια για να τα ανακαλύψεις). Επομένως, άντε να προσθέσεις στα βασικά χρώματα και ένα χαρακτηριστικό χρώμα --των άστρων ή των μισοφέγγαρων κ.λπ. Αλλιώς, κάπου χάνεται η μπάλα. Αυτή τη σημαία, π.χ. την έχει στις τετράχρωμες. Εγώ θα την έλεγα δίχρωμη (γαλάζιο, λευκό) άντε τρίχρωμη (με το κίτρινο άστρο). Έλα μου όμως που μετράει και το γαζί γύρω από το άστρο για χρώμα...

Δηλαδή, εννιά χρώματα η ισπανική και >9 του Μεξικού; Έλεος! Αυτά είναι για παραπλανητικές ερωτήσεις σε τηλεοπτικά κουίζ.

Με τη δική μου λογική λοιπόν, απλώς προστέθηκε άλλη μια εξάχρωμη, καινούργια, του Νότιου Σουδάν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αλλά το παραπάνω γράφτηκε επειδή ήρθε στο χέρι μου ένα *Πορτοκαλί Ελεύθερο Κράτος


mg:δεν το πιστεύω...


 νομίζω ότι ένα facepalm emoticon είναι απολύτως αναγακαίο...


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 21, 2012)

Πορτοκαλί Ελεύθερο Κράτος
που ελευθερώθηκε από την παλαιά τάξη πραγμάτων με πορτοκαλί επανάσταση :lol:


----------



## pidyo (Jun 23, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω ποιες σημαίες έχουν έξι χρώματα, ξέρω όμως ποια σημαία περιέχει έξι άλλες σημαίες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2012)

Αντιλαμβάνεσαι βέβαια, π2, ότι με τη συγκεκριμένη μεθοδολογία η νορβηγική σημαία περιλαμβάνει περισσότερες από έξι σημαίες άλλων κρατών, έτσι;


----------



## pidyo (Jun 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αντιλαμβάνεσαι βέβαια, π2, ότι με τη συγκεκριμένη μεθοδολογία η νορβηγική σημαία περιλαμβάνει περισσότερες από έξι σημαίες άλλων κρατών, έτσι;



Ναι, αλλά εγώ με το έξι το θυμήθηκα, με το έξι έψαξα να το (ξανα)βρώ, με το έξι το βρήκα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2013)

*Agent Orange = Πορτοκαλί Παράγοντας*

Διαβάζω στην ελληνική έκδοση του _Bad Science_ (εκδ. Κλειδάριθμος) ότι το Agent Orange έχει αποδοθεί «Πορτοκαλί Ουσία» (σελ. 414). Ωστόσο η δόκιμη ελληνική απόδοση είναι «Πορτοκαλί Παράγοντας» ή, έστω, «Πορτοκαλής Παράγοντας» (παρατηρήστε πάντως ότι εδώ έχουμε μια κλασική περίπτωση όπου το εις _-ί_ άκλιτο επίθετο για το χρώμα έχει πολύ ισχυρότερη παρουσία απ' ό,τι το κλιτό —που παρουσιάζει και συμφωνία γένους-πτώσης—, φαινόμενο για το οποίο έχω σημειώσει σχετικά εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?980-Χρώματα&p=102013&viewfull=1#post102013). Όσον αφορά την παρανόηση του συγκεκριμένου Agent (την οποία ωστόσο απέφυγε ο μεταφραστής τού προαναφερθέντος βιβλίου) έχω γράψει εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-μικρολαθάκια)&p=40459&viewfull=1#post40459.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2014)

*Οι Οράνιε στα ουράνια.*

Για να έχουμε και το κλισέ της βραδιάς (Μουντιάλ Βραζιλίας: Ολλανδία - Κόστα Ρίκα 4-3 στα πέναλτι).


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2014)

Κάτω από το ωραίο σημερινό σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου για τους Οράνιε και τη χώρα τους, βρήκα και αυτό το εκπληκτικό, λίαν ενημερωτικό βίντεο:


----------

